# My little Nano



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is my first attempt at a saltwater tank. I have my 55 gallon setup now, and being cycled so that I can move my clowns into it. For now they are in the nano. 
Currently it has:

2 Percula Clowns
5 Turbo Snails
4 Red Leg Hermits
Frogspawn
Green Polyps
I want to add maybe a leather coral, or star polyp

I am done adding fish, I want to keep it basic and simple for my first tank and when my bigger tank is ready i will try different things.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

cool post a picture of the whole tank too







i was thinking about getting a nano to put in my bedroom.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice setup little setup you got going on
what are the tank specs?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking setup!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks great


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It really is an awesome looking setup.

Truly awesome.












Piranha_man said:


> It really is an awesome looking setup.
> 
> Truly awesome.












Love the clownfish!


----------

